# tweezers



## brianf40us (Aug 24, 2006)

where can i get some really long tweezers to get my uneaten food out of the tank i use a net now but it isnt long enough. i know i can get them at a pet store but i was wondering if you guys know of any hardware stores that might sell really long tweezer/prongs/plyers.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

my mom has a pair. check like dillards or something.


----------



## RAZOR_TOOTH (Jun 22, 2006)

Hi,
You can pick up long graspers at most local fish stores.
They are about 2 ft long and fold up and come with different attachments.

R.T.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

LOL> Just reach your frigin hand in there and snag it up. they ain't gonna bite ya. LOL


----------



## bigboi (May 3, 2006)

Check your petstore in the reptile section the usaully have feeding tweezers :nod:


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

Local Pet shop.

Hater


----------



## Zip (Apr 17, 2005)

I got mine at the lfs - it beats getting your whole arm wet just to take a little scrap out. The only other place I've seen something similar was at a drugstore (Walgreens)..... it was sold as an aid to elderly people to reach things high on shelves, or if you were wheelchair-bound.

Just did a search and found this slight modification







............

http://www.robotgroup.net/index.cgi/GopherGripper


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

stick your hand in the tank, those things will never bite you, i take my left overs out all the time with my hands and i got 5 in my 35g


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

Check cvs or any drugstore i kno i seen them there before


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

i always use my hand to take out left over food, my p's usually swim away from my hand when i stick it in there, im still waiting for the day when they bite me.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)




----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

While I applaud the onions on some of you for recommending (with experience) that the OP reaches in with hands to take out the uneaten food, do keep a few things in mind.

1.) Ps do bite, especially if they feel they are cornered or if they can smell blood.

2.) P bites hurt. You can see some pictures of the carnage around this forum.

3.) Fish tank granuloma can occur if you stick your arm in a tank (especially with an open sore)...people with compromised immune systems or open wounds should always wear gloves when sticking their hands in a tank.

4.) There is a possibility of soap residue remaining on the human hands or arm. This is deleterious to fish health...always rinse your arm really well before sticking it in the tank if you feel you must or if you know there's a possibility of said residue being there.

5.) Did I mention that Ps bite and it can hurt?


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

to the rescue.


----------

